# Where is everyone from?



## MMiz (May 28, 2004)

I know where some of you are from, but it's interesting to read about the others.

I'm from Michigan, I work for a company that provides Wheelchair Van, BLS, ALS, and Critical Care (Mobile ICU) servies to the county.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 30, 2004)

Well, my wife and I have lived in Sierra Madre for about 2 and a half years now. Community of about 11,000, just over 3 square miles. We sit in the foorhills of the San Gabriel Mountains, and are bordered on the west by Pasadena and on the south and east by Arcadia.

I grew up in Pasadena and lived there until we moved up here. Pasadena's the home of the Rose Parade and Rose Bowl, NASA's JPL facility and CalTech and is much bigger (133,000 residents and 23 square miles in size).


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm from Sarasota, Flroida and doing basic, basic life support (first aid and cpr only here.. so sad) for a small retirement community.  Population is supposed to be about 500 with about 400 in independent living.  When I start here back in January we had a population of about 10 (now about 200) and the only piece of equipment was an AED.  Not even a first aid bag.  I asked the head of the department, "What happens if someone cuts their finger while chopping carrots or something?"  He said, "Umm, never thought of that.  Put a pillow case around it until the ambulance gets there."  Great, call an ambulance when someone cuts their finger.  The county is going to love us.  We've since got a pretty decent jump bag going and there are talks about some of us getting our first responders cert.  It'll never happen.  I feel so bad for these residents.

Chimp


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 2, 2004)

I know what you mean, Chimp. My sis is a nurse and briefly was the Nursing Director for a retirement apartment complex...Nursing Director was a bit grandiose for a title, she was THE nurse, and they wouldn't let her really do what needed to be done as far as care, so she ended up getting very familiar with the local FD and private ambulance companies. Think she only lasted about 6 months there before she quit.

There was an articale a couple years ago (forget where, probably JEMS) about communities like yours. Sounds like some have some very innovative programs. Hopefully they'll let you do the right thing with yours.

Best of luck.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm from Desert Aire, Wa.  I recently moved here from South Dakota, and it's a different world as far as protocols go.  Population wise, it's about the same; but now our coverage area is a lot larger.


----------



## Alpha752 (Jun 2, 2004)

My name is Russ, and I live in the suburbs of Cleveland, Ohio.  I just got my basic cert last month, and am anxiously waiting employment in EMS.  

Long term goal is FF/Medic for a large city.

Russ

Edit- one more thing about me...my spelling usually sucks.  Be advised.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 4, 2004)

...


----------



## ResTech (Jun 5, 2004)

My name is Derek and live in Franklin County, Pennsylvania. I am 26 years old have worked as a career EMS provider (BLS) for the past eight years. I am currently attending paramedic school in Maryland and enter my second year upon returning in the fall. 

I volunteer for an ambulance squad that is the second busiest in Franklin County with a call volume of almost 2,000 annully. We operate three BLS ambulances of which two are 2004 Horton Type III's and the other a 1999 PL Custom Type III. We also provide dedicated EIR(emergency incident rehabilitation) services to our primary area and mutual aid by using a specialized rehab unit. For more info on my volly station you can visit us at http://waynesboroems.org. 

Besides having a passion for EMS, I also have a passion for computers and information technology. I completed a technical school after a year and graduated from the computer specialist program. Networking and P2P file sharing is my thing and downloading music is my all-time favorite past time.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice looking trucks ResTech.  I like the control panel in the center console.  Very clean looking.

Chimp


----------



## ResTech (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey.. thanks for checking out my department and thanks for the compliment!.


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2004)

I seem to be the only one from abroad. I'm from Philippines where pre-hospital care is just starting. I already learned  a lot from this forum.


----------



## TKO (Jun 15, 2004)

I am a Primary Care Paramedic in Saskatchewan, Canada. I am currently not working EMS although I have been in the field for 2 1/2 years working for a few different ALS and BLS services here in Sask. I am looking to further my education with ALS courses in the future also to do some dispatching.

 Just wondering if there are any other Canadians on these boards??


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 15, 2004)

Welcome to the group TKO.  I'm sure you'll enjoy your stay here.

Chimp


----------



## MMiz (Jun 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TKO_@Jun 15 2004, 04:45 AM
> * I am a Primary Care Paramedic in Saskatchewan, Canada. I am currently not working EMS although I have been in the field for 2 1/2 years working for a few different ALS and BLS services here in Sask. I am looking to further my education with ALS courses in the future also to do some dispatching.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any other Canadians on these boards?? *


 Welcome to the board!

If you dont mind, can you explain the levels of EMS in Canada?  What's a "Primary Care Paramedic"?  Do you provide BLS, ALS?  Do you have a level like EMT-B that provides just BLS?

Thanks, and once again i'm glad you decided to join our community.


----------



## TKO (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Canada is currently undergoing many changes with EMS right now. Our levels used to be EMT , EMT-Advanced and Paramedic. Our new levels are Primary Care Paramedic (skills: ECG interpretation, AED use, we have very limited drugs ...nitro, asa, and  soon we will be getting ventolin and epinephrine...we are also trained on Sub Q and IM injections but aren't allowed to practise them yet and a few other things) then there is Advanced Care Paramedic ( probably like your medics...intubation, IVtherapy, manual defibrillation and many meds) and then there is Critical Care Paramedic( this is very new and I think it is most likley a flight medic). In Saskatchewan we also have whats a called a Intermediate Care Paramedic which just bridges the gaps from PCP to ACP. In this course you learn manual defib, IV therapy, combitubing and a few meds.


----------



## cbdemt (Jun 16, 2004)

Hello!
I'm an EMT-B/Firefighter for a rural volunteer squad in IL.  I'm pretty new to EMS (8 months) and I love it so far.  I'm looking into paramedic training and hopefully a career in Fire/EMS in the Chicago area.


----------



## WLSC2008 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am from good old WV.

Born and raised.


----------



## Aileana (Sep 23, 2007)

TKO said:


> Just wondering if there are any other Canadians on these boards??


*waves* I'm also Canadian, from just north of Toronto, Ontario ^^


----------



## princess (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm Cyndye - I work in Nacogdoches, Texas - home of Stephen F. Austin State University!!  I'm a lead medic for a service that provides ALS/MICU care for the city and county.  We run close to 9,000 calls per year.  We staff 3 24 hour trucks 7 days a week and an "extra" 16 hour truck 6 days a week.  Our crew is a "tight-knit" big disfunctional family!!!:wacko:


----------



## brassguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm Eric and I work at a ambulance company in Schaumburg IL. We mainly do interfacility transports, hosp. room to nursing home,vice versa. But we have contracts with MANY nursing homes in the area. So we do do some ER calls. For instance, my partner and I were called to a nursing home last Thursday for a 89 y/o with fever and weakness. We get there, she was on a NC on 3lpm and an IV that was running so slow that it was about 25 drops a minute. We took a B/P and it was 68/P!!! We were only BLS(and no ALS units available) so we had to call 911. It was an exciting night!!!!! So thats me!!!


----------



## certguy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Where I'm from*

Hi , I'm Craig and I live in Wofford Hts. in the Kern River Valley 50 miles east of Bakersfield , CA in the foothills of the Sierras. I worked 8 years in San Diego as an EMT . A total of 7 with Schaefer amb. and 1 with Southwest amb. When they were there . I was also an out of district call firefighter for Crest Fire Protection District in El Cajon for 5 years , and a seasonal FF for CDF ( now CALFIRE ) in Warner Springs for part of a season . I worked in Kern Valley for 3 months before coming down with an illness that cost me my job due to too many missed shifts at the end of my probation period . I took a 15 year hiadus from EMS and just became nationally registered in june . I've been a CERT member / trainer for almost 3 years now . I'm also an ARC  CPR / first aid instructor and DAT team member and a ham radio operator . ( KG6YNM ) By the way , Restech , it's good to see somebody from PA on the site . I grew up in Lock Haven ( clinton county ) and first got interested in EMS while serving on a Civil Air Patrol ground SAR team in high school . 

                                    CERTGUY


----------



## emt 92591 (Sep 25, 2007)

im from connnellsville pa


----------



## i5adam8 (Sep 26, 2007)

I am from Michigan,just completed Basic school,passed NR exams,and now waiting on my state license(which is taking forever)


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow.  Thought I had already responded in this thread a while ago.  Guess not.  

Laura, OH.  FF/EMT-B.


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm Will, live and work in this wonderful City of Atlanta, where the players play.  I work as an EMT-I/85 for Grady EMS, the largest hospital based 911 system in the nation running over 100,000 calls a year over a 132 sq mile area.  
My shift is Sat, Sun, Mon 1730-0650 and I just learned that I'm on track to run nearly 2500 calls personally this year (I dunno if i should be proud or what:unsure


----------



## emtwannabe (Sep 27, 2007)

I am from the southside of Atlanta, and I too am I/85 certified. I work at a true "you call, we haul" service. I start medic school next week. I work on the firefighter schedule, 24 on, 48 off.


----------



## weretiger13 (Sep 27, 2007)

EMT-P from southwest MI.

Weretiger


----------



## SC Bird (Sep 27, 2007)

EMT-B student in Charleston, SC

-Matt


----------



## medicp94dao (Sep 27, 2007)

South Bend, Indiana


----------



## hitechredneckemt (Sep 27, 2007)

Im from Jerusalem Ohio. i run volley for Beallsville EMS and work for a private company called EMT. I justed finished medic class waiting to test NR.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw this post pop back up, saw my name on the second post and realized it's all wrong now. 

I work in Santa Cruz, CA and live in Scotts Valley, CA.


----------



## certguy (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's Connelsville ??? Lock Haven is right in the middle between State College ( Penn State  football games ) and Williamsport ( Little League World Series ) .


----------



## ErinCooley (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm Erin, live just south of Atlanta.  I'm in EMT-I school, taking NREMT in March.

Hopefully I will be working with Gradymedic soon!!


----------



## Buzz (Sep 29, 2007)

I live near Detroit, Michigan for the time being.


----------



## GeezerEMT (Oct 1, 2007)

I am Mike from Fredericksburg , VA .  I'm just getting into EMT training.  Over the past summer I assisted some EMT's standing by for a local event (gofer) type stuff.  The had several heat exhaustion cases, two serious, and a cracked fibula.  They were volunteers and I enjoyed helping them out and could see how they help the community.  I already have a job (23 years) but I wanted to help out my communityby volunteering.


----------



## Artique (Oct 2, 2007)

I am from Riverside California. Southern cali, not in the best of place but very high volume for EMS calls. We have a huge Paramedic and Fire Medic shortage, like some 20 stations were supposed to open up but couldent due to inadequate NREMT training. haha come on down everybody and party


----------



## Insurman (Oct 2, 2007)

in NJ here..


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 2, 2007)

Guess I never did reply to this one...Indianapolis


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in rural NW Washington state but I've lived all over the US. I volunteer and provide EMS education for a volly fire department and am the medical training officer for the county SAR unit.  I also do Wilderness FA training, CPR, Industrial First Aid on my own as a side job. I work 40 hours a week for an engineering firm and have no intention of quitting my day job.  I'm married to a career FF/EMT-P (24 years so far)


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi. This is my first posting on this site, even though I've been signed up for awhile. I thought this was a good place to start. I'm a volunteer Ambulance Officer from New Zealand.
Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## emtff376 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm from West By God Virginia.


----------



## emtvestsquad1 (Oct 6, 2007)

im from sellersburg, in. in indiana we have a level of care between basic and intermediate... advanced. i am an advanced, we carry cardiac monitors, start IV's manual defib. glucose checks... just no drugs. but neway i work for sellersburg fire dept dba clark county ems i southern indiana about 2-3 miles from louisville, ky, (ya know where the derby is) ive got about 2 weeks til i test for my medic. but we have 5 fire stations and 6 ems stations. so its a moderate sized service.


----------



## Alexakat (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi.  I don't post too often...& don't think I've ever introduced myself.

I'm from Southeastern Virginia, just outside of Virginia Beach.  I've been running with a very busy volunteer squad for the past 2 years & LOVE it.  It's a nice departure from my "real" job in hospital administration.

I'm hoping to finish my master's degree over the next year & 1/2 & then I want to continue on to intermediate or paramedic.


----------



## Doctor B (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey all, I currently reside in my own state of mind!  Oh Sorry.....
I'm a CCEMT-P from NW Illinois. Wonder Lake to be exact (1.5 hrs. NW of Chicago).
Currently employed as a career FF/PM and as a Flight Paramedic in Northern IL/ SE Wisconsin.


----------



## BDhooghe (Oct 10, 2007)

*Hello All...*

Well, to start, my husband and I are volunteer EMT-basics for a fire department in Michigan.  We have been EMTs for just over a year.  I am in the process of going to school to get my RN and am hoping to open a four bed burn unit at my local hospital.

Next, I know this is for introductions, but I truly need help.  One month ago, I lost my mother and I have some questions about the run report.  I would appreciate a neutral party to assist me in critiquing the medic's run report as there are a few things that I have questions on.  If anyone is able/willing to assist me, please email me.  Your assistance is GREATLY appreciated.
(bdhooghe@tds.net)


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 10, 2007)

I am from Bulverde, Texas (just outside of SA).


----------



## cpsains (Oct 11, 2007)

My name is chris I live in Boise ID area.  I have been here for about 2 yrs.  Moved here from Kalamazoo MI.  I have been in the fire service for 12 yrs now and I am working as a vollunteer for a local fire dept as an EMT-B.


----------



## SarahTAAS (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm from a small town in Wisconsin, from which i was born and raised.  Don't laugh but I have only been out of the state once for 8 hours:blush: and that was to the Mall of America in Minnesota.  I have been a part time/volunteer EMT-B for 8 years.


----------



## Jay114 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm from Gloucester, a small city on the ocean, north of Boston Massachusetts.
See the movie The Perfect Storm? Yep, they made it here...


----------



## MedicChuck (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello everyone!!  New guy here from Western Pennsylvania!  EMT-P for approx. 10 years...

GO STEELERS!!!


----------



## uctke283 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am from southern Conn.  I am currently in EMT-B School.  I was certified previously but let my cert expire while doing other things (ARMY) Now I am back, and looking to get busy again.


----------



## NJN (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey yall, i'm from central NJ and ave been running calls for about 6 1/2 months now at a very very busy paid/volly service and lovin all most every minute of it.
Currently CPR/FA and plan to go into basic school sometime next year.


----------



## DAN911 (Oct 25, 2007)

TKO said:


> Just wondering if there are any other Canadians on these boards??



I'm a Primary Care Paramedic from the South Shore of Montréal (Québec) for 5years.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Oct 25, 2007)

Well then; I'm Dave, originally from Lakewood, Ohio, hard up against the lovely borders of Lake Erie and Cleveland (OK, maybe I'm being just a *bit* facetious). Lived in Rochester, Michigan for a few years, then joined the Air Force and have since lived in SC (x2), Arkansas, NM, Germany, Korea and Florida, with side trips to places like Saudi Arabia (x5 or so), Turkey, Qatar, Canada, Austria, England, Japan, and others. I'm now retired from my service to Uncle Sam and currently live in the Southern US, far from anything resembling a snow shovel. The only salt I now have to spread is on the rim of a Margarita, and that suits me fine. I've been a firefighter, EMT (recently upgraded to EMT-I/85) or both since 1980. Proud to be from Ohio, but oh so glad to live in the South . Next!!!


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 26, 2007)

John;   Indianapolis;   1st post here.

  Medic for almost 3 years
Work part time at a combination FD in marion County (Indianapolis).

Full time at a private service that has Wheelchair, BLS and ALS and is based in Indy, but goes everywhere.  I have done 3 15hr+ transports.    and we just bought out a small service in Jasonville (SE of Terre Haute).


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everybody! Thanks for allowing me to be in EMTlife and though I haven't posted much I learned a lot.

I was born in Israel in 1983 but I moved to Argentina when I was 10. I've been living in the Province of Neuquen (in the Patagonia region) and during a couple of years I lived on the Atlantic coast in the Province of Buenos Aires. Then back to Patagonia. 

I worked seasonally in the US in summer seasons of 2004, 2006 and 2007. Spent most of my time in Alabama, California and New Jersey/New York. 

I am a professional lifeguard and among my certifications I am a PHTLS Advanced Provider. I took it last year at UCLA Center for Pre-hospital Care / Daniel Freeman Hospital Paramedic School in Inglewood, CA. It was a great course I recommend to everybody. It was quite an experience for me though, since I took it obviously in English (my third language) and without even being an EMT-B! -My only training in Pre-hospital emergency medical care until then was AHA BLS, ARC first aid and ARC CPR/AED for the Professional Rescuer ("CPRO"). 

I would like to get a US working visa (longer than the 4-month one) in order to, among other things, become and EMT-B and later an EMT-Paramedic. Followed by a year round lifeguard job position in one of the 'big' agencies.

In the meantime I keep working seasonally and "counter" seasonally (summer in Argentina goes from December to April) skipping winters.  

About EMS in Argentina... as I mentioned in some of my posts... It's as chaotic as the country general situation. Ambulances and ERs are equiped quite basically. Ambulances are staffed differently in three main levels:

-The most basic one is for patient transport only and almost never for emergencies. Staffed with a dirver and a "camillero" (stretcherer in Spanish).

-The next level is the most common one for emergencies. Equipped for BBLS (not a typo).  Staffed with a driver and a "camillero" and only sometimes a doctor. 

-The most "advanced" one has usually an old defribilator and BLS equipment. These ambulances are more common in main urban areas. Staffed by a driver, a "camillero" and a doctor. (Neither of the three properly trained for pre-hospital care). Intubation is never done in the field here even if there's a doctor. Mainly becasue the budgets are really low. 

There are some paramedic courses here and there but most are not recognized by the province / federal government. Even in those cases where one of those courses is recognized by the government, laws and equipment limitations don't allow a paramedic to work as such. So, a paramedic in Argentina (really a rare case) works as a "camillero" and is not allowed to do anything. Plus he/she will ride with the driver and the doctor. 

Emergency vehicle driving training of any kind is provided to ambulance staff in Argentina (neither to police agents or firefighters). 

Also, there are no professional firefighters in Argentina. In every province capital city and big cities the provincial police (equivalent to state police -there are no city/county LE agencies) has a fire division. So its firefighters are police agents with training in firefighting. Also, the Argentinean Federal Police and the Coast Guard have their own fire divisions. Their jurisdiction is limited to some ports and the nation's capital (city of Buenos Aires). Their firefighters are police/coast guard agents. (Similar to the Port Authority Police Dept. firefighters in NY/NJ). 

In rural areas and small cities local volunteer fire associations are the providers of the service. Some volunteer fire assocs. are fairly equiped and have some kind of formal training. Other are poorly equiped and the rookie volunteers learn from the senior staff in a kind of "in-service training." Some volunteer assoications have Jr. Firefighters programs and these teenagers only assist the volunteers in big disasters in logistics.

Well... that is all for now. Comments and queries are welcome.

Guri


----------



## bonedog (Oct 27, 2007)

Kamloops in BC, which has had Critical Care for 25 years, called "Airevac", provincial service, used to have full time medics in most towns, now many have been retired into parttime spots. 
26 years in the back ...


----------



## mervyn (Oct 28, 2007)

OK   Well my name is Mervyn,im from South Wales UK.I joined the Ambulance Service on 19-02-1971. [Now a Total of 36 years,but have had to call it a day this july and finish on ill health  COPD.]I became a Paramedic  November 1992,and went on to become a Sub Officer,i have always been operational,as this  is  what i love to do,but i have gained experiance in Dispatch work,I sat and obtained  the MPDS  cert,and also spent a time in Resorce unit.I have tried to gain as much knowledge of all aspects of the  Ambulance work as i could,i think a good understanding of the system, makes you a better care provider.Im still very keen to keep in touch with ambulance work,so i would be very grateful if you continue to allow me to monitor this site,i have found it of great interest to date


----------



## emt/ff71185 (Oct 29, 2007)

My name is Jake and I am from central IL.  I volunteer for a Fire Department that just picked up an ambulance service because the local ALS service just closed down.  I also work in another small town in the county as a part-time emt-b.


----------



## gnh2276 (Nov 6, 2007)

thought I replied to this but I guess not. I am from maine and licensed in maine but I am in Arizona with the military and applying for my AZ license and I dont think I am going back to maine I am moving to West Virginia


----------



## possum (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm from Virginia.... I'm a EMT-B in the VA EMT-Enhanced class


----------



## siefersl (Nov 7, 2007)

Belleville ks.  Home of the worlds fastest dirt track.  I just have to put that in cause thats about the most exciting claim to fame I have. I work full time.  We run four trucks.  about 500 tones a year but thats also with race standbys and footballs standbys and fire standbys.  I must just stand around a lot????:unsure:  I do work for a county organization and get the wonderful pleasure of dealing with county commissioners:wacko:  And it was about a month ago that that I realized that since I pay taxes I pay my own check:glare:  Unfortunately I can't give myself a raise.


----------



## Sarahmedic (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi everyone!  My name's Sarah and currently reside in Orlando FL.  I'm about 3 wks away from being done with medic school, finishing up my ride time with a local fire dept.  i'll have my as in ems when i finish up.  my ultimate goal is a nurse-medic.  
i work for a level two hospital in their inter-facility transport service, mainly on our neonate/peds truck.  in addition to that, i work at orlando's level one trauma center in the icu as a tech.  i also work for a company that does standby first aid at sports events (mainly karate/mma stuff).  aaaand i work at universal studios, but as a character, nothing related to ems.   

since the start of medic school i live and breathe everything ems.  
hello knowledge, goodbye social life!  
but it's worth it...


----------



## emtlady76877 (Jan 22, 2008)

My name is Rhonda. I am from San Saba Texas. I have been an EMTB for going on 14 years. I am going to TSTC in Brownwood Texas. Getting my A.A.S. degree in paramedics. I just started. My husband & I also own our own repair shop. I volunteer for San Saba Co. EMS. I work in a ladies yard, & I clean my next door neighbors house. All while keeping up an A average in school.


----------



## EMTBandit (Jan 24, 2008)

I volunteer here in Jersey. EMS practically runs in my blood. My dad has been working as an EMT on the Fire Department that my grandfather was a firefighter on for 25 years now and my brother has been with him for 6 years now. I also volunteer with my dad ,my brother, and my sister in law on our squad and my sister joined not too long ago. My mom was also an EMT awhile back, and that is actually how my mom and dad met was through EMT school. I volunteer as of now while im in college, but am hoping to be going to paramedic schooling as I progress. And I can't think of anything else I'd rather be doing. B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 24, 2008)

I was born in Florida, but my dad got reasigned several times. Now I'm in NM.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Jan 24, 2008)

Lynn, Massachusetts.


----------



## mike_84 (Dec 15, 2009)

To bring this back from the dead....

My name is Mike and I'm from Hanford, California.  Looking to leave CA as soon as possible, since i just passed the NR for EMT-B.  Most likely, i'll be going to the Fayetteville, AR area (a friend is out there).  If there is anyone from around there that wouldn't mind helping out a newbie find his way, i greatly aprecciate it!

Mike


----------



## bunkie (Dec 16, 2009)

My home state is South Carolina but I'm currently a Washingtonian.


----------



## resq330 (Dec 16, 2009)

I live in SW Virginia.  Been in EMS (volunteer) for 13.5 years.  EMT-B.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I litterally do live in the middle of a cornfeild in Indiana, a quarter mile of narrow lane actually. I have done work for our paid department, but thats rare. Most of my work comes from the local vollunteer fire, keeping them alive until the paid guys show up with their fancy oohhh look at me, I actually get paid so it doesnt matter if you have more experience as an EMT-B than I do I'm still better than you. 

My biggest problem is that I live 6 minutes out of town so on medical calls my job mainly consists of dealing with the cot. I actually do find myself making excuses to spend the day at my brothers house in town since its only a block from the station (and when I do that we never seem to get a call until I go home). I'll be honest with all of you, I do love EMS, but I really get off on fires.


----------



## Deltachange (Dec 16, 2009)

I am from Colorado. I just passed my NREMT Practicals, and my State Certification for First Responder, and am signed up for an EMT class in the fall. I love it here, beautiful scenery and if I don't like the weather, I just wait five minutes. Unfortunately I only get to enjoy that weather for five minutes, but hey you live with it.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 16, 2009)

tx...


----------



## Micro_87 (Dec 16, 2009)

DETROIT!!


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Dec 17, 2009)

I am Thom, I'm from Belgium and I live in the city Dendermonde. I work in my dad's private ambulance service, we provide emergency care in our region, intensive care transports (micu) non-urgent transports, wheelchair transports,... I became an "ambulancier" (similar to te emt-b level) at 18. last year I received my bachelors degree in nursing and for the moment I'm taking an extra year in emergency and intensive care nursing.

grts


----------



## mikeN (Dec 17, 2009)

originally from Boston, lived in the burbs for a bit, living in Cambridge now.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 17, 2009)

Born in Memphis, raised in Oakland County, Michigan, and live in DFW, Texas.


----------



## piranah (Dec 17, 2009)

from RI, smallest state.....ummm ya


----------



## Sasha (Dec 17, 2009)

a uterus.


----------



## R.O.P. (Dec 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> a uterus.



Whose?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Dec 18, 2009)

Sasha said:


> a uterus.



HAHA I see what you did there 



I'm from SAN DIEGO!!! Hence the lame screen name.  On a side note, its Christmas and its 75 and sunny outside. Awesome!


----------



## falcon-18 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,
I am from Saudi Arabia, Jeddah city. I am working in SRCA.


----------



## ollie (Dec 18, 2009)

hello all im from pasadena california, emt b student doing ride alongs with MCCormick and AMR loving the field


----------



## Chrissy88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Woodbridge, Virginia.

Probably going to get about 20inches+ of snow this weekend ^_^


----------



## firecoins (Dec 18, 2009)

I am from xxxxxx on Mars. Our protocols are quite "out there"  we give jelly beans for everything.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 19, 2009)

Arliss Arbeau is the name and I'm from Fort Smith Northwest Territories Canada.  We are the most southern community in the Northwest Territories,  Fort smith is on the Alberta-Northwest Territories border.


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 19, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> On a side note, its Christmas and its 75 and sunny outside. Awesome!



I had no idea the time difference was that big!


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello, 

 I am  Jenn from NJ.  I   used to be an emt a long time ago, but now getting back into it. I left the  field  for a bit,  but I missed it sooo much !  So now I am back      Anyone from NJ or nearby  say hello.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 19, 2009)

R.O.P. said:


> Whose?



Hopefully from the lady's who calls herself my mother, or else I've been kidnapped from possibly rich parents :[


----------



## Fulch (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm originally from London, England. I moved down here from Canada about 9 months ago to marry my wife, Anna. We currently live in Tarzana.


----------



## exodus (Dec 20, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> HAHA I see what you did there
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from SAN DIEGO!!! Hence the lame screen name.  On a side note, its Christmas and its 75 and sunny outside. Awesome!



It was 80 over here in east county santee...


----------



## MIkePrekopa (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently I am in Scranton Pa. Though once I go to paramedic school, and have a few dollars in the bank, I would like to move to Alaska.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 20, 2009)

Alaska !!  are you kidding me !   lol  I  dislike the  snow,and winter with a passion!  but  whatever works for ya


----------



## AFGuy1227 (Dec 20, 2009)

Born and raised in Alabama but the USAF currently has me at Eielson AFB, Alaska. 

Alaska's not so bad, as long as you can handle working in sub-zero temps. Working outside in -35 degree wx is an experience to say the least.


----------



## Trauma's Mistress (Dec 20, 2009)

AFGuy1227 said:


> Born and raised in Alabama but the USAF currently has me at Eielson AFB, Alaska.
> 
> Alaska's not so bad, as long as you can handle working in sub-zero temps. Working outside in -35 degree wx is an experience to say the least.




 excuse me while i say   in a not so lady like way  ... :censored::censored::censored::censored: thhaaatttt!!  lol


----------



## FLEMTP (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey everyone.. I just joined the forum here. I live in Fort Myers, FL, which is in southwest florida. Im originally from Michigan, in the metro detroit area. Ive been in EMS for 11 years now.. going on 12 pretty quick. I worked several years as an EMT-Basic, and i've been a paramedic now since 2003. I worked in Flint and Detroit, MI before moving to florida 4 years ago. I currently work for Lee County EMS in Fort Myers, FL as a paramedic. We are a very progressive EMS provider and the sole provider in Lee county.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 2, 2010)

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada is where I was born and where I will most likely die. Unless I respond to an unknown medical during a full moon.h34r:


----------



## LondonMedic (Jan 2, 2010)

London, UK


----------



## LukaPL (Jan 2, 2010)

originally from Poland... now Wisconsin. EMT-B for almost two years, in august going for paramedic


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2010)

Trauma's Mistress said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am  Jenn from NJ.  I   used to be an emt a long time ago, but now getting back into it. I left the  field  for a bit,  but I missed it sooo much !  So now I am back      Anyone from NJ or nearby  say hello.




Hi Jenn,

I see you are from South Jersey. I work in Suburban Philly as a paramedic. One of my jobs is actually a Philly-based transport EMS agency. Some of our contracts take me into South Jersey where I get to play overtrained EMT, thanks to the way Jersey ALS EMS is set up... I end up all over Camden, Burlington, Gloucester, Salem, and Atlantic counties.

Jon


----------



## EricCSU (Jan 9, 2010)

Born in Nebraska (Go Big Red!), went to high school/college in Colorado (Go CSU Rams!), moved to DC for 3 years, now living in Austin, TX and working as a paramedic.  

I am new to this particular forum but some may recognize me from the firehouse.com/emsresponder.com where I have been a member for ten years.

Eric


----------



## OrlandoRMAMedic (Jan 9, 2010)

Born in NY.  Been in Central Florida for most of the last 28 yrs.  Yankee by birth, Red Sox fan by choice (my uncle hates that)


----------



## NJFLGHTMDC (Jan 9, 2010)

*where I dwell*

Dirty Jer"Z"


----------



## Nick647 (Jan 9, 2010)

Massachusetts here.  From the North Shore area...plan to hit Boston in the next few years if I decide to not join the military.


----------



## reaper (Jan 10, 2010)

EricCSU said:


> Born in Nebraska (Go Big Red!), went to high school/college in Colorado (Go CSU Rams!), moved to DC for 3 years, now living in Austin, TX and working as a paramedic.
> 
> I am new to this particular forum but some may recognize me from the firehouse.com/emsresponder.com where I have been a member for ten years.
> 
> Eric



You can never have to many Huskers!

We won't hold the Firehouse thing against you.


----------



## doctorfodder (Jan 10, 2010)

Honolulu, Hawaii

I work at the EMS training center.


----------



## nemedic (Jan 10, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Hey everyone.. I just joined the forum here. I live in Fort Myers, FL, which is in southwest florida. Im originally from Michigan, in the metro detroit area. Ive been in EMS for 11 years now.. going on 12 pretty quick. I worked several years as an EMT-Basic, and i've been a paramedic now since 2003. I worked in Flint and Detroit, MI before moving to florida 4 years ago. I currently work for Lee County EMS in Fort Myers, FL as a paramedic. We are a very progressive EMS provider and the sole provider in Lee county.



If you don't mind my asking, how is the pay/benefits? Do they run BLS/ALS or just ALS trucks? Reason I'm asking is that I am considering a move to the area, and just trying to get a feel for the place.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

I came to one day naked beside a highway covered in some sort of transulcent goo dazed and confused with non memory of events that led to my presence here


----------



## EMT (Jan 11, 2010)

The great town of Westwood located in Bergen County, New Jersey.


----------



## spiffy (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm in San Jose CA for the moment, but I'm just in school for it.  Thinking of moving up to Sacramento for work though.  Taxes SUCK here.


----------



## wildrivermedic (Jan 16, 2010)

*Back of beyond...*

A tiny town in northern California, with an awesome volunteer crew. Our response area consists of 60 miles of two-lane highway, immeasurable backroads, one big river, and a whole lot of wilderness. Actually I live somewhat outside of the tiny town, so... beyond the back of beyond!


----------



## EmmaSlim09 (Jan 16, 2010)

Born in Texas, raised in Texas, still live in Texas and don't see myself leaving anytime soon. 

From the DFW area. Wouldn't mind moving out a little more east though.


----------



## EmtTravis (Jan 17, 2010)

born and raised in texas.  been all around the world.. landed in Illinois after i got out of the army in 07 and still here.. wanting to move to florida though.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a Jersey Boy, born and raised.  Currently work in North Jersey as an EMS dispatcher, but still play 911 EMT a few times a month in Central Jersey.


----------



## hails* (Feb 5, 2010)

*Canada!*

Hey, 
first post... Im from Calgary Alberta Canada..
just finished my EMR and registered with ACP. If all goes well will be starting my EMT in april!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Huh......guess I missed this thread when I joined up.....

I am from everywhere and nowhere. (Navy Brat)

Pop is retired now so I'm living in NE Washington State about 70 miles northwest of Spokane and 30 miles south of the Canada border. (Untill I either join up myself, or finish my fire science degree, get my medic and try to get on with an FD.)


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 7, 2010)

a little further a field then most... im from accross the water(aka atlantic ocean) from ireland


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 7, 2010)

Im from HELL...!



No, really... i grew up in a small town in Michigan called Hell.. look it up on google maps.

I live in fort myers florida now and I work for a county ran third service provider in southwest florida


----------



## rescue99 (Feb 7, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Im from HELL...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know where Hell is! Nice little place.


----------



## traumaangel26 (Feb 7, 2010)

*hi*

From Missouri, joined Navy,lived in FL, moved to SC.  I wanta say thanks to all Military that are serving overseas and not able to be with loved ones.


----------



## ljones (Feb 8, 2010)

I am from dallas tx area


----------

